# [WOIN] Magical Healing



## Fortuitous (Nov 22, 2017)

In the injury and death section of OLD it states that no character can benefit from a single source or type of healing more than once per day.

My question is what counts as a source or type of healing? Obviously you can only have a single health potion a day, and presumably a weak potion and then a strong potion would also be a no? Many class abilities would only be once per day of course as well. But what about magical spells? Does that mean you can only drop a single spell on a person per day? Or would different castings with different mana costs be considered different source?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2017)

I’d rule “specific person casting a healing spell” (where “healing spell” means restoring HEALTH with a given magical enhancement, regardless of the amount).


----------

